# Made some rye bread in anticipation of the corned beef coming on Sunday!



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2016)

Corned beef will be coming out of the brine tomorrow, it'll be turned into pastrami on Sunday, and will be made into sammichs on Sunday night!

Figured I needed some rye bread!

I made a recipe for a loaf of rye bread twice, but on the second batch, I added 3 Tbs of unsweetened cocoa.   Then I cut the 2 loaves of dough into 4 pieces each, stacked them, altering each, then rolled them up into one long piece.  Cut the long piece in half, put both halves into a bread pan and baked!

Sammichs on Sunday!













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 29, 2016


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks good buzzard...   MY-T FINE for sure...


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice, interested in that pastrami.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice looking bread. I just recently learn how to make a loaf of edible rye. LOL....... Nothing like fresh rye and a mound of pastrami, lean but not too lean.

Briskets just shot up here the first of the month, from 2.00/lb to 3.50 a pound. <shrugs> who knows why?


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2016)

CB Nice looking Rye Bread,I had Corned Beef last night and Rye is on my list for today

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice job!

Gotta have rye with that pastrami!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautiful looking bread!  And I can't wait to see that pastrami!  Hahah 

 foamheart

and I have discussed the fact that I fear breadmaking so I am always in awe of a nice looking fresh loaf.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks all, it tastes great!

After making sausage all day, I wish the pastrami was already cooked!


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2016)

I love the technique!

Points for pretty bread.

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Disco!  It's really a simple bread to make. I'll post the recipe in the sandwich thread later on tonight.


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey CB, that looks good enough to eat   Nice Job    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 2, 2016)

Man I would love to be able to bake.  Maybe I can sweet talk the wife into making this


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Thanks Disco!  It's really a simple bread to make. I'll post the recipe in the sandwich thread later on tonight.


I look forward to it.


----------

